# Legion Accents



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Now, obviously, the Legions come from various planets which have their own dialects and languages and as a result, when speaking Gothic, they would have accents which don't exist in our world.

But lets assume that each Legion has its own particular accent based on current world languages. What would you apply to each Legion.

If I were making a movie about the HH, this is what I would go with.


Night Lords are South African in my mind. There's something about the South African accent that would just work well with a bunch of murderers. Sorry to any South Africans here, I do love the accent (I really do), but it just fits so well with psychopaths.

Just imagine Talos or Sevatar threatening to skin someone with an accent like this...







World Eaters have always been Russian to me.






I'd imagine Imperial Fists to have a very clean British accent.

Ultramarines would fittingly have either an Italian or Greek accent.






Word Bearers, given their arabic appearance would probably have an appropriate accent.

Again, with the Thousand Sons, they'd also have an Arabic accent.

Obviously, White Scars would have an Asian accent, but I think I would go with Mongolian over the other Asian possibilities. It has a far more interesting sound to it.

https://youtu.be/lC85USX9aYA?t=5s

I haven't really considered Legions such as the Iron Hands, Salamanders...etc.

How do you imagine the Legions sounding?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd have Ultramarines with posh English accents. Imperial Fists maybe northern English... which could be all sorts of accents but Geordie, Yorkshire or even south-north accents like Nottingham area would be alright

Iron Warriors; German obviously

Iron Hands- Scottish

Space Wolves... Scandinavian accents seem like the obvious choice but I could also easily imagine them having Scottish or Irish accents

Emperor's Children would sound like Ultramarines (i.e. southern English) but I could also see them with that transatlantic US/English accent... or an older English accent 

I can't imagine any Space Marine with a full on North American accent... Luna Wolves? Blood Angels? I don't know... too much of 40k lore is fantasy inspired for modern accents. Catachans are obviously American though


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Squire said:


> I'd have Ultramarines with posh English accents. Imperial Fists maybe northern English... which could be all sorts of accents but Geordie, Yorkshire or even south-north accents like Nottingham area would be alright
> 
> Iron Warriors; German obviously
> 
> ...


Hmm....Blood Angels with eastern European accents? They are vampires after all.

Hah, I could imagine Rogal Dorn with a Yorkshire accent.

"Ehup, looks like we be building a bloomin' great wall 'round t' palace."

I can't work out what the Death Guard should sound like. Perhaps they should sound like Cali Girls. Hah.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Space Wolves - some crazy combination of the Scandinavian countries + Russia...maybe toss in some German too.

Luna Wolves - Gothic (since their home world is really close than the rest of the primarchs)...maybe American/Aussie/kiwi "dialects" compared to Terran gothic (UK English for this example)


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Salamanders could be North American, a deep New York accent perhaps?

"Yo muther-f#cker, dem darn traitors is a-coming. We is gonna whoop dem arses, bro!"

.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Brother Emund said:


> Salamanders could be North American, a deep New York accent perhaps?
> 
> "Yo muther-f#cker, dem darn traitors is a-coming. We is gonna whoop dem arses, bro!"
> 
> .


Totally. Just imagine a Salamander talking like this...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Brother Emund said:


> Salamanders could be North American, a deep New York accent perhaps?
> 
> "Yo muther-f#cker, dem darn traitors is a-coming. We is gonna whoop dem arses, bro!"
> 
> .


I think you might be confusing dialects and accents. When you say "deep new York" I'm imagining a really strong Brooklyn accent but you're quote suggests a different regional word choice. 

I don't mean that judgementally, I'm not great at discerning English regional accents. I can only identify a few regions by accent, but not terribly confidently.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I think you might be confusing dialects and accents. When you say "deep new York" I'm imagining a really strong Brooklyn accent but you're quote suggests a different regional word choice.
> 
> I don't mean that judgementally, I'm not great at discerning English regional accents. I can only identify a few regions by accent, but not terribly confidently.


Yep, I think you are right there, Brooklyn or Harlem would be right. Don't worry, I did not take it the wrong way!:grin2:


.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

Best thread ever!



Kharn The Complainer said:


> I can't work out what the Death Guard should sound like. Perhaps they should sound like Cali Girls. Hah.


I imagine Death Guard not talking too much, but then they do it'll be with a Dutch accent.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Nobody going for cockney marines?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I can see DA having a north american accent seeing as the original fluff had them being a bit native indian.

I can't think what accent RG would have but, Ultra's would sound hilarious with a cockney accent whilst attempting to talk all prim & proper like


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

DkMiBuch said:


> Best thread ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine Death Guard not talking too much, but then they do it'll be with a Dutch accent.




How about German?






https://youtu.be/ULXQkPUCd9s?t=6m45s


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> How about German?
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mrp3I02OkFo
> 
> https://youtu.be/ULXQkPUCd9s?t=6m45s


That sounds appropriately disturbing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I imagine Death Guard having the neutral, standard North American, USA, accent. But reallllly low and raspy like in DoW2.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Einherjar667 said:


> I imagine Death Guard having the neutral, standard North American, USA, accent. But reallllly low and raspy like in DoW2.


So no Cali girls?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> So no Cali girls?




It just doesn't seem to fit. Emperor's Children maybe..


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh God. Imagine Lucius the Eternal speaking like this.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love how the noise marines in dow sounded like they all had severe hearing loss!!!!!!!!!

Imagine that all in caps


----------

